# 3 month car rental options



## MichaelToscana (6 mo ago)

I'm in the process of sorting out everything to live in Italy 3 months out of the year and 9 months elsewhere. I already have a EU blue card, I'm getting a codice fiscale, and I am in the middle of closing on a house. The only thing I haven't figured out is having a car.

I'm planning to live in a small village in Tuscany quite far (about an hour's drive) from the nearest train station, and will want to have access to a car while I'm there. I've looked at rental companies, but the prices they quote are ridiculous--I'm talking 6k euros for a mini for the full three months.

Is buying a car my only option? Where would I keep it for 9 months (the house I'm buying doesn't have any parking space)? What do most people in my situation do--I know there are quite a few people who live in Italy for just some of the year; what's normally the best way to handle car transport?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'd need residence to buy a car. 

Non EU citizens / residents can look at the French lease options but in general right now there is a widespread lack of rental cars. Prices are higher all over.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Avoid asking for rentals at the airport, you will always pay top dollar. If you are planning to be in Italy out of high season you can get very good deals - I have clients who paid 600 euros for 2 months hire earlier in the year. Obviously it depends where you are.......


----------

